# cut down minimag length needed



## van1 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi, I'm going to cut down my minimag for 1x 14500 li-ion, and was wondering if anyone knew what the length of just the battery tube should be.:laughing: 
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## RCatR (Oct 3, 2006)

[length of tube]-[length of 2aas]+[length of 14500]=[the length you are looking for]

Use manufacturer's specs for the battery lengths, and your own measurements for the body tube length


----------



## vortechs (Oct 4, 2006)

van1 said:


> Hi, I'm going to cut down my minimag for 1x 14500 li-ion, and was wondering if anyone knew what the length of just the battery tube should be.:laughing:
> Thanks,
> Keith



I took the head and tail off my Ledean 1AA MMMag and measured the 1AA battery tube by itself. The metal tube measures 2 and 27/32nds inches (72mm) total, from top to bottom. From the bottom of the tube to the notch for the o-ring at the top is 2 and 3/32nds inches (53mm). Hope that helps. 


If the remaining tube can be made into an extension (either 15mm for using a 14650 cell, or 50mm for using 2xAA), I might be interested in it.


----------



## van1 (Oct 5, 2006)

GREAT! Thats exactly what I needed. 

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 5, 2006)

Calculations like this can be a little easier.

1) measure the existing batteries.
2) Measure the new battery.
3) subtract the shorter from the longer.

The result is how much to cut off the tube. For that matter it can be how much to add for an extender (after adding extra for threads, of course).


Daniel


----------



## vortechs (Oct 16, 2006)

Have you tried to cutdown the minimag body yet? If so, how did it turn out?


----------

